# Thundersticks-Salmon



## Oldgrandman

diztortion said:


> Momma had a baby and her head popped off...


Never had one do that. I really do not "use them" for salmon but will catch salmon while using them walleye fishing. Often, if the fish is big enough , they will bust the lip just between the head and split ring. Probably could avoid this by playing the fish longer but I like to get em in the boat and get back to fishing for some real fish...  

D -I think you got into a bad batch!


----------



## tannhd

wartfroggy said:


> Shouldn't it be.... "Thunda thunda thunda thunda Sticks....Ho!!!"


After I typed that I looked at it and assumed no one would pick up what I was throwing down. Nice. :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster

diztortion said:


> Momma had a baby and her head popped off...


That is the story of the UV T-Stick Jr.! I bought a few... This happened to them all... Sad think was all of them were hit in short order, so the Kangs dig the colors.... Jank lures anyways...


----------



## wartfroggy

tannhd said:


> After I typed that I looked at it and assumed no one would pick up what I was throwing down. Nice. :lol:


 Oh, I was pickin up what you were throwin down.....but I had to toss in a pic to be sure.


----------

